# 4.01+ change I don't like. Returns to currently recording show.



## kevin d (Sep 21, 2005)

This was brought up at one point, but I figure it needed to be more thoroughly addressed. 

Prior to 4.01, say you were watching channel 150 and then started a recorded DVR event. When you were done, it would return to channel 150 as long as a tuner was available. 

With 4.01+, if any tuner is recording, it will return to the top most, currently recording event's channel. 

IE, I record OTA every prime time night and catch up on sat programming during this time. When I finish the recorded program, I am switched (automatically) to the currently recording OTA channel rather than one of the free sat channels. With skipping commercials, it usually winds up putting me right at the crucial third-act reveal that could (has) ruin(ed) some shows. 

And of course, your initial reaction is to change the channel (up/down), which only brings up the "would you like to cancel the recording" (since the only thing around an OTA channel is other OTA channels). 

I have no idea why it was changed, and can't think of a reason anyone would want it this way. 

Kevin D.


----------



## karspur (Aug 16, 2006)

I've noticed this too. I have just got in the habit of hitting the swap button right away when it's something I do not want to see. Kind of a pain but it works!


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Another trick to do is not hit stop on the previous program when done, just hit DVR twice to bring up the list of shows and pick the next one and start it. This way you never go back to a live tuner. If you show is about to run out you can hit pause first.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I reported this as a bug to Dish when the L4.01 first rolled out.

As you said, it only happens when a tuner is recording... when it is not recording, then the receiver behaves the way it used to.

Not sure if they intended this as a feature or if it was a bug, but I reported it to them as a bug since it was unexpected behavior.


----------

